# Has anyone else lost interest in just about everything?



## Andre

It used to be that I had at least some drive to do things that I found interesting but anymore I lose interest in an activity way too quickly. I don't have the focus nor concentration to follow through with activities that could be enjoyable. I don't have anyone to share interests with other than close family. I don't use my brain much, anymore. I used to at least enjoy reading but now I can't even concentrate long enough to read a book and my vocabulary has gone to **** in recent years so there are a lot of words I don't know.

I'm not majorly depressed, anymore, I just can't seem to muster the energy to care deeply about anything.

Anyone else like me? Did you get out of the rut, and if so, how? Thanks. I know I need to get out of the house more (and make friends, somehow).


----------



## GettingBetterNow

Yes some of this is familiar. I did not get out of the rut as I'm still in that rut. It sucks that I'm hit with something debilitating like this at a demanding time in my life. Oh well whatever. Sorry I'm not much help. Good luck sir.


----------



## minimized

I am in that rut. What little interests I maintained are very hard to get into now and on top of everything else... it just sucks hard.


----------



## ohm

Well, one thing that I used to do religiously is read... I even am going to college for English... but I don't anymore, which makes me sad. I just don't have the patience to do it anymore.


----------



## eyedlemon

Yes. I recently completed 9 years of college, and felt like a pretty smart guy during those years. At least I had something to fall back on ("at least I'm smart"). Two years out I feel like I've forgotten 75% of what I knew and it feels like I'm just spinning my wheels at my job. I used to absorb information like a sponge. Now I avoid learning new things like the plague.

As for not enjoying things, it's a telltale sign of depression. Know that it won't be permanent, necessarily. Your energy and interest in activities will return eventually.


----------



## Pegram

yes , it just sucks hard.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Yeah. Certainly depression plays a role, but I think it's also a result of this modern empire. There are too many distractions, and too many instant fixes for entertainment needs. You end up just sitting on the Internet all day, and it's too much effort to get off it and actually focus on something.

I really struggle to read books, as my attention span has been reduced by short articles and threads on the Internet.

The Internet has also ruined my enthusiasm for many pursuits. I get into a hobby, then visit an Internet forum, only to find out that every second person is doing it, is way more committed than I am, and I just kind of dump it as the excitement dies.... or end up spending 90% of the time on the hobby forum, than doing the actual hobby.

Also, the Internet has made us too informed for our own good (well in terms of naive happiness). Governments have a hard time getting away with any atrocity or lie. I start to get phased about just how pointless the machine is, and become apathetic about being involved in it - on the flip-side, I've become more enthused to not be part of it, but then I just get sucked back into the Internet through counter-culture forums etc.


----------



## ejmafive

the reason why you're losing interest on things you do before is because you don't like them anymore. you might be overdoing them that's why. i am fond of doodling on any piece of paper, even when i'm at home. but when i get into college (right now i'm taking up architecture), i seem to lost that interest. maybe because i am already studying about drawings, particularly architectural working drawings. i feel that drawing right now is somehow getting redundant in my life. haven't found another interest yet aside from reading and watching videos over the internet. i used to bike when i was a kid and had lost my interest to it later on. now, i feel the need to get back to biking so that i can have an interest to consider. the thing is, i don't have any bike to use right now 

the easiest way to get a social life is too mingle with people who shares the same interests with you. in that way you can connect with them at any conversations you do together. i don't have friends that share the same interest with me though... so i can say that i am still a dumbass loner at my age.


----------



## enzo

Yup.


----------



## cybernaut

Yes, because I spend too much time on the computer and deal with depression a lot. I want to get back to my interests though..they keep me occupied from those things once I get the energy to do the interests.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

I'm in the same rut.


----------



## Boring Loser

Yes. I don't have interest in anything really. I feel blank and empty, dull and boring. And I don't know how to become interested in anything. I also don't have a very good attention span, and even if i moderately like something, i don't stay interested in it enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Ashley1990

I cant say yes but yeah temporarily my hobbies and interests are sleeping under my skin...


----------



## luchiss

yes!


----------



## Aries33

My rut has lasted 8 years friends how do you make them i wish i knew , you know if i had even one good friend i would have half of this sh(t im going through, when you have none life really does suck, i mean imagine life without knowing how to relate to other people even in conversation, lonley isnt it, when you find that answer to make friends , or how to that is let me know will ya


----------



## jesica24

I'm like that too. I can't concentrate on anything for too long. All i do with interest these days is to look for SAS on internet.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Going through some loooooonnnnnnng, energy-draining depression pretty much over the past decade (and maybe even longer than that), my answer is a huge "duh".

A nice coincidence you asked that, since last week I was often asked about my interests and if I was interested in stuff like video games, movies (moreso "current" movies), "what I like to do" (ugh...), and other stuff along those lines.

Just _*attempting*_ to answer the questions was exhausting and I couldn't even articulate and explain myself to well on it. I think part of it might've also been that I feared whatever answers I gave out would be disappointing (if you want somebody to _really_ judge you, tell them you never saw a movie that everyone already saw, except for you and 3 people in Djibouti; like Titanic or The Dark Knight or something) and/or would make people not want to be around me anymore, which in turn makes me further lose interest in people.


----------



## tehuti88

One doesn't have to feel DEPRESSED to have depression. The total loss of interest and focus (apathy) can be a big sign of it.

I too have lost a lot of interest...well, I haven't lost the actual interest, but the desire or drive to actually accomplish or even do things. Mine springs mostly from a feeling of the futility of it all. I used to write a lot. Wanted to share it with the world and entertain people. After over twelve years of tossing your work at the Internet with practically nothing to show for it, it really starts to wear on you. I have nobody to share my interests with, not EVEN close family--especially not them. Not even groups of other people dedicated to my interests are interested in having me around (believe me, I tried). Interests aren't nearly as interesting if nobody else is interested in them.

I love reading, have so many books, would love to just sit and read for an hour or so. Instead, I read a few paragraphs, drift, read a little, doze, go play a game, doze, etc. etc. My attention span is woeful.

I keep coming up with projects I want to do and get off to good starts but then just fizzle. All I ever think is, what's the point? I could just lie in bed all day for all the good I'm accomplishing in the world despite my best efforts. Some days, I actually feel like doing that.

So I know the feeling. I have yet to get out of it. Having a friend or so nearby would help, I think, but there are no prospects of that.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

i lost interest in a lot of things.


----------



## Nibbler

Socialanxiety11 said:


> i lost interest in a lot of things.


Same


----------



## neonpanicc

yeah. I have been going to the gym a lot lately as it puts me in a better mood but once it gets later that feeling returns and i am stuck in my head as always.


----------



## fire mage64

Rufus said:


> It used to be that I had at least some drive to do things that I found interesting but anymore I lose interest in an activity way too quickly. I don't have the focus nor concentration to follow through with activities that could be enjoyable. I don't have anyone to share interests with other than close family. I don't use my brain much, anymore. I used to at least enjoy reading but now I can't even concentrate long enough to read a book and my vocabulary has gone to **** in recent years so there are a lot of words I don't know.


Wow I feel the same way but only during certain moods of mine. I love to read but when I'm in a bad mood I just listen to music and stare at my computer screen. I know what you mean by having few interests. I don't have many but I know that if I at least try something out of my comfort zone I might enjoy it. Its the motivation and "what if' scenarios that keep me from trying different things like martial arts or easy sports like tennis. I think things like what if I get hurt or what if the activity isn't fun and I waste time. I know my thoughts are irrational though and just have to keep pushing...


----------



## tea111red

Yes, nothing is exciting or interesting.


----------



## gomenne

Yes, I dont have any interest in anything, not anymore.


----------



## blue the puppy

in a word, yes.


----------



## teanabeana

Yes!
to the point that I have no idea what i want to do with my life. Im lost.

I hate my current job, but I dont even know what I want to do. I try to look for jobs on the internet, but I dont even know what to search for


----------



## Lonelyguy

Yes, very much. I'm too depressed to even care about my hobbies or doing something fun anymore. All I have left is my job and I'm struggling to stay focused with that so it doesn't fall apart.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

anhedonia... common symptom of depression :stu


----------



## d3f3cted

Wow, no one has posted here for a very long time so i thought i might BUMP it up also because i have something to add and say that might help.

Firstly, Hello everyone, hope you are all well my Names Walter,

i have been suffering with Depression and Anxiety/SA for almost a decade now and i found that whenever i actually allow myself to be alone or in a position where im not busy or active or doing something i start to either get depressed or wanna sleep.

so in order for me to feel better no matter how i feel i find the best thing to do is to get outside and just do absolutely anything, like walk but dont just walk without music because your mind will still think about stuff it should, you need to distract your mind so it doesnt think about negative stuff and ohhh im not good enough or they look better then me, or i dont enjoy this because im loosing or they winning and im not good or whatever it is.

for example, when i go to the gym i found that i actually wasnt working out because i would see guys that have probably been training way before me for years and years of hard work and expecting after 1week to look that good - common sense i knew i wouldnt but when you compare yourself to others rather then to your progress thats when you give up because they dont stop so they get better and better and higher and higher and you think well now im at this level and they still better, but what you need to do is compare your progress to yourself for example, after 4weeks when i looked into the mirror and noticed a difference in myself that made me wanna keep going to the gym, but what i found is because when i went to the gym i felt compared or not good enough and chicks would look at me, even though i dont have trouble getting girls, im actually quite good with the ladies and have always been but what im getting at was they was checking out the bulk tank guys that have been training forever either that or majority was on the JUICE/Roids and i wasnt, so what i did to overcome this social/compared axiety of mine was go to the gym at a different time... now i joined one of them 24 hour gyms and i have a awesome day and night and do everything i need and just go to the gym at a time when no1 is there or hardly anyone is there, its great i dont have to wait for equipment and i get to do exercises and workouts that i wanna do that i dont feel comfortable when others are around getting judged on the weight im lifting or how im bending or what im doing or even how im doing it.

this might sound blown off out of topic but its an example of finding mind altering ways to overcome Social Anxiety - SA.

i found medication never helped me always made me worse and have been on a list as long as my ARM could write in the smallest font/text but what did help me was getting out and clearing the air, making my mind be redirected with something that i can multitask for example, walking and music, or working out with positive music - not negative, you dont want f this and f that music or life is bad etc. you want great uplifting music, and concentrate on lifting or working out and listening to the positive lyrics. 

other things people do and they loose interest in everything is because your either giving up like i said as the above ways around it, or your done it too much and your sick of it and not enjoying it as much anymore

hope this helps

just under 10 years of depression now.

Walts


----------



## LetItBurn33

Thats how most people are. A person may not realize this because they have been hurt in the past and this makes them compare themselves, illogically and unreasonably. When i think that everyone else is happy, this creates my unhappiness. If i realized the truth, i wouldnt be seeking, i wouldnt be unhappy. And it is the truth. Look at the world. Its burning.

Why dont you hear respectable people talking about their agony? Because they cant. Because of the way their mind/ego has to be oriented to maintain respectability. When they do, they get embarrassed/hurt/fearful and also loose respectability. They also cant have pleasure like that. Because of the unbalance that one is born into, they dont realize that pleasure is a dreadful thing, it puts one into a trap that causes agony. Most people spend their lives in this trap. It is misery.

No one seems to realize clearly that there is no way to be happy like that.


----------



## slyfox

My typical day consists of naps, internet, and eating. Sometimes with grocery shopping added in. I can't get motivation to do anything even though I should be paying bills, cleaning, or working on my hobbies. Stuff that is required(like bills) I just barely get done on time.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

teanabeana said:


> Yes!
> to the point that I have no idea what i want to do with my life. Im lost.
> 
> I hate my current job, but I dont even know what I want to do. I try to look for jobs on the internet, but I dont even know what to search for


same here


----------



## Woodsy94

tehuti88 said:


> One doesn't have to feel DEPRESSED to have depression. The total loss of interest and focus (apathy) can be a big sign of it.
> 
> I too have lost a lot of interest...well, I haven't lost the actual interest, but the desire or drive to actually accomplish or even do things. Mine springs mostly from a feeling of the futility of it all. I used to write a lot. Wanted to share it with the world and entertain people. After over twelve years of tossing your work at the Internet with practically nothing to show for it, it really starts to wear on you. I have nobody to share my interests with, not EVEN close family--especially not them. Not even groups of other people dedicated to my interests are interested in having me around (believe me, I tried). Interests aren't nearly as interesting if nobody else is interested in them.
> 
> I love reading, have so many books, would love to just sit and read for an hour or so. Instead, I read a few paragraphs, drift, read a little, doze, go play a game, doze, etc. etc. My attention span is woeful.
> 
> I keep coming up with projects I want to do and get off to good starts but then just fizzle. All I ever think is, what's the point? I could just lie in bed all day for all the good I'm accomplishing in the world despite my best efforts. Some days, I actually feel like doing that.
> 
> So I know the feeling. I have yet to get out of it. Having a friend or so nearby would help, I think, but there are no prospects of that.


I resonate with this so much


----------



## Twilightforce

That's what I feel right now.


----------

